# Cannot use VPN at all...

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I have multiple clients with VPN servers, many being PPTP using MPPE encryption. Since I installed Gentoo I cannot connect to any type of VPN. It just falt-out does nothing. I am using NetworkManager in KDE. Same thing I have always used. I will click a VPN connection, enter my wallet password, and then nothing.

```

Dec 12 10:18:54 rfpnc-laptop01 NetworkManager[3416]: <info> Starting VPN service 'pptp'...

Dec 12 10:18:54 rfpnc-laptop01 NetworkManager[3416]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' started (org.freedesktop.NetworkManager.pptp), PID 4285

Dec 12 10:18:54 rfpnc-laptop01 NetworkManager[3416]: <info> VPN service 'pptp' appeared; activating connections

Dec 12 10:18:56 rfpnc-laptop01 NetworkManager[3416]: <error> [1418397536.959287] [nm-vpn-connection.c:1374] get_secrets_cb(): Failed to request VPN secrets #2: (6) No agents were available for this request.

```

What can I do to fix this? I have searched for this cryptic error for two days and am at my wits end, so I thought I better ask others. What agent is it missing? If it told me I'd emerge or fix it.

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

I may have just figured out something. I erased all kwallet and networkmanager stuff in ~/.kde4/share/config and ~/.kde4/share/apps. I then created the VPN connection from scratch and setup my wallet. As soon as I did, I tried to edit the connection and got an error dialog stating that there are no agents available to handle this request, and my password and settings were blank. So this MAY be either a kwallet bug or a  networkmanager bug. What can I do?

----------

## The_Great_Sephiroth

This appears to be a kwallet issue. I will start a thread in the desktop forum.

----------

